# Sexual issues that need to be addressed by surgery. (Explicit Content)



## Solomon's Tomb (Aug 14, 2012)

As many of you know from my previous posts, I'm an anti-romantic anti-sexual. I have no desire for romance or sex and have gone out of my way to avoid them all my life. I've never had sex, though many women have tried to jump my bones. I've successfully managed to stop myself from engaging in this animal behavior, but I still have a libido-- that is, the urge to masturbate. I do not enjoy masturbation, but my head gets clouded if I go without doing it for too long. Herein lies the problem.

I want to undergo a number of different procedures. First, I need to have a urologist professionally castrate me-- eliminating the testicles is said to bring about a "eunuch calm," that is, no longer desiring sexual activity of any kind. Second, I want to have a full penectomy done (remove of the penis)-- however, I want to have an artificial penis made of grafted skin and muscle built to replace my old one so that I can still use public urinals and maintain the 'image of a man.' I do not want to be a woman, I enjoy being a man, but every time I think of sex, even masturbation, it brings about great sadness in me and all I want to do is not have to deal with it anymore. Now, I've seen penile reconstructive surgery done on male to female transgender patients, so I'm sure that the right plastic surgeon could build me a proper artificial organ. All I want to know is how much a procedure like this would cost (money's not a problem) and who I which doctors I should have it done by and where.

I didn't know where else to put this, sorry if you find it disturbing, but it's all absolutely true. Despite my lack of interest in sex or romance, my libido remains fairly high and I continue to masturbate at least three times a day in order to clear my head from confusing thoughts. The only way I'll ever be happy is if I get rid of the source of this horrible, horrible problem and do this. I've looked into chemical castration, but it's only a temporary fix, and even if I was only castrated, I'd still be able to get an erection and that's something I don't want or need. So, if anyone can help me find the right doctors, please, tell me.


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

You say you aren't interested in sex, but it seems like it's more about you associating sex with shame, confusion and sadness.


----------



## Solomon's Tomb (Aug 14, 2012)

meeps said:


> You say you aren't interested in sex, but it seems like it's more about you associating sex with shame, confusion and sadness.


Okay, let's just skip past the whole 'shame, confusion and sadness' thing. I've heard it a million times. I'm doing this one way or another. I was given a physical urge that I never asked for and it nearly destroyed my life and all I want to do is punish it. Now, I want to know what doctors I need to see and how I should set up going about the transformation process.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Sounds crazy and sad that you'll never get those experience. But you do whatever you want. I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## Solomon's Tomb (Aug 14, 2012)

visualkeirockstar said:


> Sounds crazy and sad that you'll never get those experience.


I don't want to engage in an experience that I find abhorrent. And I must remind everyone that this is not because of a religious thing-- I'm not religious in the slightest manner. I'm an existential nihilist. I was thrown into this universe without purpose only to have to forge my own meaning. This is part of that meaning. I need to know who I need to see and what I need to do to make this happen. If anyone can offer the names of doctors and offices and facilities that perform these kinds of procedures I will greatly appreciate it.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

It sounds like you want to alter yourself physically in a desperate attempt to fix a problem that is mental. I strongly advise you don't do this.


----------



## Solomon's Tomb (Aug 14, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> It sounds like you want to alter yourself physically in a desperate attempt to fix a problem that is mental. I strongly advise you don't do this.


I've been thinking about this for almost a decade. I'm ready to do it. The time has come. I have the money and the power and I'm going to do it no matter what. Please, if anyone can give me any references to offices of doctors who perform these procedures, that would be fantastic.


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

http://antisex.info/en/go.htm

I used to do some posting in the Antisexual stronghold. Eventually, I just got bored of both the idea of Antisexuality AND sex at the same time. Not as desperate as I used to be, though I tend to appreciate the magic of kissing and cuddling over sexual performances.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Serum said:


> I've been thinking about this for almost a decade. I'm ready to do it. The time has come. I have the money and the power and I'm going to do it no matter what. Please, if anyone can give me any references to offices of doctors who perform these procedures, that would be fantastic.


Well do to morality issues, and your procedure possibly ending up as a news story. I doubt that you will find a doctor in the U.S that will do this for you.


----------



## Solomon's Tomb (Aug 14, 2012)

DeniseAfterAll said:


> http://antisex.info/en/go.htm
> 
> I used to do some posting in the Antisexual stronghold. Eventually, I just got bored of both the idea of Antisexuality AND sex at the same time. Not as desperate as I used to be, though I tend to appreciate the magic of kissing and cuddling over sexual performances.


That forum has been dead for years, hasn't it? Also, I think it's all in Russian. And also, I don't like the so-called "magic" of romance or outercourse. I touch no-one and no-one touches me. Now, please, if I could get some references to doctors who do this sort of thing...



ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> Well do to morality issues, and your procedure possibly ending up as a news story. I doubt that you will find a doctor in the U.S that will do this for you.


Then I'll just have to go overseas or to Canada or Mexico. I'm doing it.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Serum said:


> That forum has been dead for years, hasn't it? Also, I think it's all in Russian. And also, I don't like the so-called "magic" of romance or outercourse. I touch no-one and no-one touches me. Now, please, if I could get some references to doctors who do this sort of thing...
> 
> Then I'll just have to go overseas or to Canada or Mexico. I'm doing it.


Can you say with utmost honesty that this is something that will make you happy? Isn't there a small shred of doubt somewhere deep in your mind?


----------



## Solomon's Tomb (Aug 14, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> Can you say with utmost honesty that this is something that will make you happy? Isn't there a small shred of doubt somewhere deep in your mind?


I say it with the utmost honesty and truth in my heart that this is what I want and furthermore it's what I need. There is no doubt in anywhere in my mind that this will do anything but improve my quality of life.


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

Serum said:


> I say it with the utmost honesty and truth in my heart that this is what I want and furthermore it's what I need. There is no doubt in anywhere in my mind that this will do anything but improve my quality of life.


Serum, I don't mean to offend in any way, but I'm just really curious..

Do you feel that these sentiments might stem from a deeper frustration caused by rejection from the opposite sex?

Alternatively, what do you feel when you see people kiss? What do you feel about people having sex? What is the nature of this disgust?


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

you are only 24 years old, i agree with thatonequietguy insofar as holding off on surgical methods, but perhaps looking into chemical castration as a means to achieve your desires in the interim. while chemical castration is largely reversible, physical castration isn't and you may find that your decision at 24 wasn't such a great one when you turn, say, 44, as a random, arbitrary age.

so, in summation, i'd suggest that you trial chemical castration prior to permanently altering your body so that should you change your mind, for whatever reason, even if that notion seems so utterly impossible at present and has not changed for some ten years, you can regain sexual functioning should you wish at a later date. if it doesn't change after a period of time, and that time frame can be set by you and a team of mental health professionals who you'd naturally seek out as specialists with regard to sexual issues, then you can/will move forward with the operation(s).

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chemical_castration for more information.

although i fully understand how strongly you feel about the subject, i hope that you trial non-surgical, non-permament options prior to undergoing surgery that you may, again, as implausible as it might sound now, regret later.


----------



## Solomon's Tomb (Aug 14, 2012)

I've been researching this for many years. I know all about it. The only thing left to do is go ahead and proceed. 

As far as what I feel when I see public displays of affection: disgust, anger and resentment. I always wonder how people can lower themselves to animal behavior like that, especially in public. Even watching movies where people kiss makes me a little sick. The same goes for when people have sex. I want nothing to do with it.


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

If you're looking for my personal opinion, I think this idea is too extreme and setting you up for a lifetime of regret. I think chemical castration, like basuraeuropea suggested, is a much better alternative. And if you'd still prefer surgery, I think it would be best to talk to a psychiatric professional first. However, it sounds like you've already made up your mind and I don't think there's anything a stranger on the internet can say that can change your mind. I can only hope that everything goes as you expect and you regret nothing. If you go through with this, please keep us updated. (Also, please stay safe. I have a feeling that not many respected surgeons are going to be willing to do such a procedure.)


----------



## Solomon's Tomb (Aug 14, 2012)

Like I said, if I have to go to Mexico or Canada or overseas to get this done, I will.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

I can't imagine any ethical doctor would touch this with a 10 foot pole. Your issues are mental, nobody is going to force psych treatment onto you (unless you do take this into your own hands maybe), but this is a psychiatric issue and that's what every doc is going to tell you.


----------



## Solomon's Tomb (Aug 14, 2012)

lonelyjew said:


> ...but this is a psychiatric issue and that's what every doc is going to tell you.


Not in Mexico. I'm doing this, besides, it shouldn't be a taboo thing. Lots of people want to get rid of their sexual organs, I'm sure of it.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

You're honestly going to trust Mexico to cut off your junk? No offense against Mexico, but I'd stay in the US if possible to get the safest treatment. I think if you tried really hard you could find a doctor that would do it, it's really not that much different from transsexuals who want to cut off their junk, actually you're situation is less strange when comparing. BUT - with sex change, it's usually required that the person see a mental health professional for awhile to assess their mental state first. If you're confident that you're not mentally escaping from something than you shouldn't have any fears about seeing a MH professional, right? 

My main curiosity is this though - why do you want to chop off your penis and then make a fake one? I don't know much about the male anatomy, but eliminating the testes should be enough to stop all sexual desire/stimulation, yes? What's the point in cutting off the penis? That has the potential to go wrong and I don't see the point.


----------



## Solomon's Tomb (Aug 14, 2012)

Monroee said:


> My main curiosity is this though - why do you want to chop off your penis and then make a fake one? I don't know much about the male anatomy, but eliminating the testes should be enough to stop all sexual desire/stimulation, yes? What's the point in cutting off the penis? That has the potential to go wrong and I don't see the point.


It's a matter of psychological symbolism and not wanting to be able to even feel pleasure (post castration) in that organ.


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

You should seek mental help. No offense.


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

Not sure what country you're in, but if you have an operation in anohter country, the medical standards, and any laws related to malpractice, are probably not going to be the same.


----------



## Solomon's Tomb (Aug 14, 2012)

Brad5 said:


> You should seek mental help. No offense.


Been there, done that. This is my final solution to rid myself of sexuality once and for all. I guess I'll just have to find doctors myself, since no one will post any references.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

I don't know what sort of meds you take (if any) but if you tried some of the SSRI's - you wouldn't need to worry about having surgery - many of them basically chemically castrate you anyway. At the very least they make you think about sex a great deal less.


----------



## Solomon's Tomb (Aug 14, 2012)

don36 said:


> I don't know what sort of meds you take (if any) but if you tried some of the SSRI's - you wouldn't need to worry about having surgery - many of them basically chemically castrate you anyway. At the very least they make you think about sex a great deal less.


I take anti-depressants and anti-psychotics, as well as Xanax. I don't know anything about SSRIs... what are they?


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

^^ Selective Serotonin Reuptake Inhibitor (used for depression, anxiety). A number of them make your sex drive a thing of the past lolz:b Oh and as an added 'bonus', potential added sexual side effects for guys are trouble getting erections and greatly reduced feeling down there. I think this is most definitely your kind of med OP.


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

You've never had sex. How do you know you don't like it?

Sex with the right person is a million times better than a bitter wank.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

This makes me very sad. As someone who tends to learn more towards asexual than heterosexual, I want you to know there is nothing wrong with you. Don't let a hypersexual society convince you that not desiring romance or sex makes you weird. I am personally repulsed by how often humans give into their carnal instincts. There are so many other qualities of life you can embrace, like pursuits of an intellectual nature. There is no need to overcompensate by getting your genitals mutilated. I think you should try to change your attitude about masturbation. If you feel the need to do it in order to clear your mind, then by all means do it. There is no shame in that. But I do realize you feel the shame associated with sex, and could probably benefit from some counseling.


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

laura024 said:


> This makes me very sad. As someone who tends to learn more towards asexual than heterosexual, I want you to know there is nothing wrong with you. Don't let a hypersexual society convince you that not desiring romance or sex makes you weird. I am personally repulsed by how often humans give into their carnal instincts. *There are so many other qualities of life you can embrace, like pursuits of an intellectual nature*. *There is no need to overcompensate by getting your genitals mutilated*. I think you should try to change your attitude about masturbation. If you feel the need to do it in order to clear your mind, then by all means do it. There is no shame in that. But I do realize you feel the shame associated with sex, and could probably benefit from some counseling.


You ever heard of the term, cut your nose to spite your face ?

If you don't like sex, then don't do it. There's no need to butcher yourself.
Seeking physical solutions to mental distress is never satisfactory.

My right hand hurts like a _____ everytime I lift a heavy object. Yes I have an injury in my right hands that is gonna take years to heal, if it ever does. My right hand causes me more pain. But i would never consider cutting my right hand off.


----------



## Solomon's Tomb (Aug 14, 2012)

Paper Samurai said:


> ^^ Selective Serotonin Reuptake Inhibitor (used for depression, anxiety). A number of them make your sex drive a thing of the past lolz:b Oh and as an added 'bonus', potential added sexual side effects for guys are trouble getting erections and greatly reduced feeling down there. I think this is most definitely your kind of med OP.


How should I go about obtaining a prescription for this miracle drug?


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

Serum said:


> I take anti-depressants and anti-psychotics, as well as Xanax. I don't know anything about SSRIs... what are they?


which medications specifically are you taking? you mentioned xanax - but which anti-psychotic and which antidepressant are you on?


----------



## Solomon's Tomb (Aug 14, 2012)

basuraeuropea said:


> which medications specifically are you taking? you mentioned xanax - but which anti-psychotic and which antidepressant are you on?


Lamictal and Prozac, respectively.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

Serum said:


> Lamictal and Prozac, respectively.


neither of those is an anti-psychotic and you're already on an ssri - prozac.

lamictal is a mood stabilizer/anticonvulsant/antidepressant.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chemical_castration before you go cutting anything off.


----------



## Solomon's Tomb (Aug 14, 2012)

basuraeuropea said:


> neither of those is an anti-psychotic and you're already on an ssri - prozac.
> 
> lamictal is a mood stabilizer/anticonvulsant/antidepressant.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chemical_castration before you go cutting anything off.


I thought "mood stabilizer" was the politically correct term for antipsychotic.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

Serum said:


> Not in Mexico. I'm doing this, besides, it shouldn't be a taboo thing. Lots of people want to get rid of their sexual organs, I'm sure of it.


No... They don't...

If you're actually serious, this is the most extreme case of the reaction formation defense mechanism I've ever heard of. Compare this example to yourself and tell me you don't see the parallels:



> A man who is overly aroused by pornographic material who uses reaction formation may take on an attitude of criticism toward the topic. He may end up sacrificing many of the positive things in his life, including family relationships, by traveling around the country to anti-pornography rallies. This view may become an obsession, whereby the man eventually does nothing but travel from rally to rally speaking out against pornography. He continues to do this, but only feels temporary relief, because the deeply rooted arousal to an unacceptable behaviour such as watching pornography is still present, and underlying the implementation of the defense. At that point he can be said to have developed an obsessional personality above and beyond the defense mechanism.


Guilt/shame



> A man who is overly aroused by pornographic material who uses reaction formation may take on an attitude of criticism toward the topic...





Serum said:


> every time I think of sex, even masturbation, it brings about great sadness in me and all I want to do is not have to deal with it anymore.


Sacrifice/obsession in hopes of dropping the guilt:



> *He may end up sacrificing many of the positive things in his life,* including family relationships, by traveling around the country to anti-pornography rallies. This view may become an obsession, whereby the man eventually does nothing but travel from rally to rally speaking out against pornography.





Serum said:


> *I want to undergo a number of different procedures.* First, I need to have a urologist professionally castrate me-- eliminating the testicles is said to bring about a "eunuch calm," that is, no longer desiring sexual activity of any kind. Second, I want to have a full penectomy done (remove of the penis)


In spite of your hope, it won't bring you happiness:



> *He continues to do this, but only feels temporary relief, because the deeply rooted arousal to an unacceptable behaviour such as watching pornography is still present,* and underlying the implementation of the defense. At that point he can be said to have developed an obsessional personality above and beyond the defense mechanism.





Serum said:


> *The only way I'll ever be happy is if I get rid of the source of this horrible, horrible problem and do this. *I've looked into chemical castration, but it's only a temporary fix, and even if I was only castrated, I'd still be able to get an erection and that's something I don't want or need.


Seriously, you're so textbook it's unbelievable.... The last part is somewhat debatable I suppose because castration will decrease your libido, but it will not eliminate it as the core of it lies inside your brain. * I would first stongly advise you to seek therapy first for the psychological disorder you clearly have, that has you believing your sexuality is evil and shameful and wrong*, and if that fails then look at your options. You would get as much loss in your sexual desires with a chemical castration (which would eliminate the hormonal aspect of it equally well) as you would with a full castration, and for a lot less money. Again, I doubt either of those would truly fix your issue though...


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

Serum said:


> I thought "mood stabilizer" was the politically correct term for antipsychotic.


it's not.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

BTW, I have a friend, your age... that seems to have a similar issue - I actually looked over your profile to make sure you weren't him, even though he hasn't ever said anything this crazy. He has serious issues with his sexuality and it also comes out in ways that espouse the classic defense mechanisms like you. I've seen him for instance project his sexual desire for a girl into a belief that she's attracted to him which was shocking, and even more so when his delusion had him convinced that all of the waitresses were listening in on the convo so they could tell her if he spoke about her... 

There are a few more that I won't share because I don't think he'd appreciate it, despite the anonymity, but suffice it to say you're not the only one. This friend of mine is finally seeking treatment and as much denial as he is in, he at least finally has realized that there is enough issues with him that he needs to actually see a psychiatrist, and I have to say he's been significantly better than he was when a while ago, when this stuff was getting really bad. Seriously, please go get some counseling, and try to be open minded, because you have some serious issues and your plan may not fix them, and may leave you severely regretting your decision should you wait until after you do something drastic to seek psychiatric treatment.


----------



## Solomon's Tomb (Aug 14, 2012)

I like how the one guy analyzed me as 'textbook.' I'm not anti-pornography, I don't care if people have sex, I just want nothing to do with it. Yes, it makes me sick to see public displays of affection and romance, but it works fine for some people, I just don't understand why they enjoy primal behavior. Everyone seems to think I should engage in something I don't understand-- but I do understand it, better than all of you. 

I will not explain any further. You are all so odd.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

Serum said:


> I like how the one guy analyzed me as 'textbook.' I'm not anti-pornography, I don't care if people have sex, I just want nothing to do with it. Yes, it makes me sick to see public displays of affection and romance, but it works fine for some people, I just don't understand why they enjoy primal behavior. Everyone seems to think I should engage in something I don't understand-- but I do understand it, better than all of you.
> 
> I will not explain any further. You are all so odd.


you don't really have to explain at all, but you can see how people might inquire/prod into the issue as you've posted about it on a public forum.

that said, under the assumption that you've already engaged in intensive therapy and have had an extensive psychological evaluation for said issues, i think you should look toward chemical castration before going under the knife. i'm positive that you understand your situation better than all of us, but we aren't all odd for trying to help. anyhow, depo-provera, the medication most commonly used for chemical castration in the united states, will provide you with what you're seeking physiologically and should you wish to make the surgical plunge after extensive psychological evaluation/treatment, then of course you may do as you wish with your body. you may, however, have a great deal of trouble finding a competent doctor anywhere in the world, i.e. a doctor who won't kill you while you're under the knife or by resulting complications by way of incompetence, who will perform the surgery due to ethical constraints.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Seems pretty extreme...
As much as I hate having a sex drive and would love to eliminate it completely, I don't think chopping off the twig and berries is the answer.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

To be honest... i dont think doctors are allowed to do that type of stuff... they can only chemically castrate you if you a rapist who does that to get a lighter sentence and they can only take yur penis if your switching genders or something bad happened to it and they are trying to repair it... and what if you change your mind.... theres no coming back from that... please dont do it... what if you meet someone you like... i had a friend who thought he was asexual and then he meet this girl who just drove him crazy and they got married about 3 weeks ago... you never know what could change


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Solomon's Tomb said:


> I guess I'll just have to find doctors myself, since no one will post any references.


You honestly thought someone on a social anxiety support forum would know any references for a doctor that has no qualms about chopping off penises on a whim? Who do you think we are? I suggest Google.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Any doctor you seek for that is going to send you to a psychologist. Which would be good for you, actually.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Solomon's Tomb said:


> How should I go about obtaining a prescription for this miracle drug?


They are perscribed for anxiety/depression mainly, those sexual aspects I posted are the common side effects. Go to your doc, and see if you can get some - but don't mention the actual reason for it - just say it's for your anxiety or something.

** I don't usually recommend doing this untruthful kind of approach for meds, but seeing as you do actually have anxiety and you're keen to chop your penis off I think this would be a better alternative.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

Solomon's Tomb said:


> I like how the one guy analyzed me as 'textbook.' I'm not anti-pornography, I don't care if people have sex, I just want nothing to do with it. Yes, it makes me sick to see public displays of affection and romance, but it works fine for some people, I just don't understand why they enjoy primal behavior. Everyone seems to think I should engage in something I don't understand-- but I do understand it, better than all of you.
> 
> I will not explain any further. You are all so odd.


The textbook part has nothing to do with the porn but the way the defense mechanism works. Using psychological terms, there is a conflict between your ID (the unconscious part of you that wants sex), and your super ego (the usually unconscious "moral" part of you that has decided sex is disgusting), and so you put of a defense mechanism. That's the way we naturally cope with these conflicts, which happen all of the time, and some of them (humor for example) are far more healthy than others. I obviously can't force you to listen to me, but I really do believe that if you resolve this underlying conflict in a far more healthy manner.


----------



## Solomon's Tomb (Aug 14, 2012)

lonelyjew said:


> The textbook part has nothing to do with the porn but the way the defense mechanism works. Using psychological terms, there is a conflict between your ID (the unconscious part of you that wants sex), and your super ego (the usually unconscious "moral" part of you that has decided sex is disgusting), and so you put of a defense mechanism. That's the way we naturally cope with these conflicts, which happen all of the time, and some of them (humor for example) are far more healthy than others. I obviously can't force you to listen to me, but I really do believe that if you resolve this underlying conflict in a far more healthy manner.


There is no unconscious part of me that wants sex. I seek to abolish and annihilate physical pleasure in order to advance intellectually. Intellectuality does not connect to sex at all and they are as far from each other as possible. When a man goes blind, his hearing improves. If I destroy sexual pleasure, I will become wiser.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

Solomon's Tomb said:


> There is no unconscious part of me that wants sex. I seek to abolish and annihilate physical pleasure in order to advance intellectually. Intellectuality does not connect to sex at all and they are as far from each other as possible. When a man goes blind, his hearing improves. If I destroy sexual pleasure, I will become wiser.


If no part of you wanted sex, you wouldn't feel feel the urge to masturbate... and it's your brain where that urge lies (as well as every other desire), not your penis.... Also, your blind man analogy is not exactly accurate either because you're dealing with basic sensory perception (and even then, this would only truly apply to a young child who's not fully "wired" yet), which is not the same as complex thought/executive function. You won't suddenly open up a part of the mind that wasn't there before by losing your sexuality, especially not at your age, because your mind is more/less done developing.

Honestly, your obsession over this is probably doing far more harm to your intellectual abilities than the simple sexual urge...


----------



## Solomon's Tomb (Aug 14, 2012)

You all seem to think that my transformation will result in suffering. 

Human beings define their existence through suffering. 

I will suffer regret, grief and loneliness, but I will become something greater from it.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

Solomon's Tomb said:


> You all seem to think that my transformation will result in suffering.
> 
> Human beings define their existence through suffering.
> 
> I will suffer regret, grief and loneliness, but I will become something greater from it.


No, not all human beings define their existence this way. Pleasure, satisfaction, comfort, and other positive things can define existence as well. What if you can stop your suffering without having to mutilate yourself? What if mutilating yourself does not bring you what you hope?


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

Paper Samurai said:


> They are perscribed for anxiety/depression mainly, those sexual aspects I posted are the common side effects. Go to your doc, and see if you can get some - but don't mention the actual reason for it - just say it's for your anxiety or something.
> 
> ** I don't usually recommend doing this untruthful kind of approach for meds, but seeing as you do actually have anxiety and you're keen to chop your penis off I think this would be a better alternative.


he's already on prozac. it seems as though he's pretty staunch in mindset so it makes no difference at all to try to rationalize with him.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

Monroee said:


> You honestly thought someone on a social anxiety support forum would know any references for a doctor that has no qualms about chopping off penises on a whim? Who do you think we are? I suggest Google.


haha - seriously. if the op wants no advice on an obvious underlying psychological disorder, then this is seriously the wrong forum to be posting on if looking for references for competent physicians who have no ethical issues with conducting penetomies/orchiectomies.


----------



## Solomon's Tomb (Aug 14, 2012)

lonelyjew said:


> What if mutilating yourself does not bring you what you hope?


If improving myself does not bring what I hope, then it is a learning experience.

We are born, suffer all our lives and die. Everything is meaningless.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

opcorn


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

Solomon's Tomb said:


> If improving myself does not bring what I hope, then it is a learning experience.
> 
> We are born, suffer all our lives and die. Everything is meaningless.


Look, you obviously don't need my approval in this; in the end you're in control of what you'll do. Just keep in mind that even if everything is meaningless, some sort of inherent meaning, or lack thereof, won't change how you feel. If you didn't care about your visceral feelings, you wouldn't feel the need to pursue this; you don't want to suffer and you think this will fix it. What I'm trying to say is that there is a very real possibility that it won't, and that there are far simpler ways to fix these negative feelings that don't involve self harm.

Ask yourself, if there is a possibility to improve your the way you feel without having to do this permanent change, is it worth perusing? Worst case, it doesn't work, and you'll still be able to attempt the permanent attempts.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

So we are all crazy and you are the only one who can think straight uh?, mhm mhm.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Good luck trying to live without testosterone! Pick out a good mattress before the surgery because that is where you are going to spend 95% of your life, in bed. A man cannot live without testosterone. Also enjoy cold sweats, hot flashes in the mere moments that you are not utterly incapacitated by fatigue. 

THINK FIRST before you do this ridiculousness!


----------



## Solomon's Tomb (Aug 14, 2012)

Well... If it's coming from Doctor House, I might have to rethink this whole thing. 

But then, how can I lower my libido to zero? What kind of drugs do I need? I've heard of Chaste Berries and a new vitamin called "LibidNO," but they're all fairly expensive. I also have tried eating tons of graham crackers, which I hear are supposed to be a anaphrodisiac, as well as smoking-- I smoke unfiltered Camels, but they seem to only be temporary. How can I punish my libido?


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

depo provera


----------



## Solomon's Tomb (Aug 14, 2012)

basuraeuropea said:


> depo provera


Okay, how do I get that?


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

Solomon's Tomb said:


> Okay, how do I get that?


a physician.

do a bit of research and you'll find that it'll effectively take away all of your sexual desire and won't do so permanently, but will relieve you of your distress for months at a time before having to have another injection of depo provera.


----------



## Solomon's Tomb (Aug 14, 2012)

basuraeuropea said:


> a physician.
> 
> do a bit of research and you'll find that it'll effectively take away all of your sexual desire and won't do so permanently, but will relieve you of your distress for months at a time before having to have another injection of depo provera.


Great, how do I go about asking a doctor for this? What reason should I give?


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

Monroee said:


> You honestly thought someone on a social anxiety support forum would know any references for a doctor that has no qualms about chopping off penises on a whim? Who do you think we are? I suggest Google.


i think this applies to the above question as well. i have no idea.


----------



## Solomon's Tomb (Aug 14, 2012)

All right, I'll see what I can do.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

good luck.


----------



## Soulsurvivor (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm not recommending this but just for interests sake I've heard that hairloss medication can has some pretty drastic effects on male labido/sex related hormones. Even some reports/warnings of it being irreversible. A lot of guys don't dont take it for this very reason...


----------



## oceanlife (Aug 20, 2012)

I'd imagine that you would have to go through therapy first to get approval for the surgery right?


----------



## Solomon's Tomb (Aug 14, 2012)

oceanlife said:


> I'd imagine that you would have to go through therapy first to get approval for the surgery right?


Yeah, probably. I'll take my chances with the Depo Provera, for now.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## Alas Babylon (Aug 28, 2012)

You're 24. Seriously, what you are thinking about doing is not healthy psychologically or physically. It will not get rid of your libido, and no, they can not make entire realistic fake organs that function, mainly because your desire to remove your own penis and then replace it with another false penis is a pipe dream. It would be ridiculously expensive and only in certain countries. You would have to travel the world just to go to ridiculous lengths to mutilate yourself. 
As for your theories on Intellectualism and Sexuality. Do you honestly believe you look intellectual right now? If you don't want sex, don't have it. Sadly you can never remove sexuality as it is a lot more complex than your genitalia, it is in your mind and most of your sensory capabilities. There is no way you will never feel any type of attraction ever again.
If you want to be an intelligent member of society and further humanity's development, I suggest you stop wasting your life planning to mutilate yourself and do something worthwhile, you're intelligent you have to have other goals in life besides "chop penis off = everything is fantastic now!". You will find happiness in intellectual fulfillment, not genital mutilation.


----------



## Fanta can (Aug 13, 2011)

If this guy was talking about getting sexual reassignment surgery, there wouldn't be nearly as many people telling him that he's wrong or crazy. I don't see why this should be any different. If you don't have anything bad to say about people who are willing to pay for a full sex change, you shouldn't have anything bad to say about someone who wants to be castrated. It's really not that different. Both choices are really extreme, but I don't see how one should be considered more immoral or taboo than the other.


----------



## Solomon's Tomb (Aug 14, 2012)

LowKey said:


> If this guy was talking about getting sexual reassignment surgery, there wouldn't be nearly as many people telling him that he's wrong or crazy. I don't see why this should be any different. If you don't have anything bad to say about people who are willing to pay for a full sex change, you shouldn't have anything bad to say about someone who wants to be castrated. It's really not that different. Both choices are really extreme, but I don't see how one should be considered more immoral or taboo than the other.


Yeah, really. It's like, it's okay for someone who wants to have sex with a man as a woman but is a man to begin with to get surgery and it's okay for a woman who wants to have sex with a woman but as a man to have surgery, but I just want to punish my sexuality-- I know I won't get rid of it. But I will deal it some serious damage. So, this is why I think there's a conspiracy. It's all about spreading the seed around and getting the semen flowing so that there's more babies and there's more divorces and more money to go to the psychologists who have to 'treat' the children of divorce (of which I am one).

Psychology is not a science, and even if it was, I don't believe in science. Psychology is a quasihypnotism technique. I'm all for psychiatry, because a psychiatrist is a doctor. A psychologist, or therapist, is just a glorified philosophy major who wrongfully puts the prefix "Dr." before their name.


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

I have noticed that every now and then the SA forums have members with current join dates that feel extra comfortable and familiar, oddly for a new member, and always seem to make controversial or on the border line of absurd confessions or posts. 
...I'm just not buying it. 

Does anyone know any good doctors for this procedure?? opcorn
---come on.

....just my honest observation and opinion.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

laura024 said:


> This makes me very sad. As someone who tends to learn more towards asexual than heterosexual, I want you to know there is nothing wrong with you. Don't let a hypersexual society convince you that not desiring romance or sex makes you weird. I am personally repulsed by how often humans give into their carnal instincts. There are so many other qualities of life you can embrace, like pursuits of an intellectual nature. There is no need to overcompensate by getting your genitals mutilated. I think you should try to change your attitude about masturbation. If you feel the need to do it in order to clear your mind, then by all means do it. There is no shame in that. But I do realize you feel the shame associated with sex, and could probably benefit from some counseling.


*I agree with this post...*

I have read all posts up to page 3 in this thread, and I must echo everyone else who has told you that you need to seek help for your painfully obvious mental issues.

Instead of chopping off your sausage, you could simply ignore public displays of affection, if they are making you so ashamed about your sexuality. I am not all that interested in sex and relationships either, and you don't see me chopping off my unit in order to never feel sexual arousal ever again, do you?

Yeah, sure, in your world lots of people are so willing to cut off their private parts in order to fulfill some psychological confusion and sadness about sex and their own sexuality. Er, not really.

You really do need to seek mental help, as this idea of yours is quite delusional and insane, if I do say so myself.

Good night,
-Code


----------



## kast (Nov 22, 2012)

I don't understand your motivations but I'll try my best to answer the question... To do this you'd need to access the same resources and surgeons that deal with transsexual patients, so search for that. But honestly I doubt this will be possible for you. These surgeons require that their patients have approval from a psychiatrist, and a psychiatrist requires evidence that you're transsexual. That includes functioning in society as a woman and undergoing hormonal replacements for years beforehand. This will be required from all qualified surgeons worldwide, not just a few Western doctors.

On the technical side of it, it's not a "penis removal" surgery as such... it's reconstruction into a vulva and vaginal canal. If you managed to get that far, you'd then have to turn around and convince the doctors that you've made the wrong decision and now you want to be a man again. Penis reconstruction surgery (phalloplasty) is very complicated and expensive. I don't think there is another way to pursue this unless you can have your penis removed because of penile cancer. If you are castrated you will need to have hormone replacement therapy as your body can't function on such low levels and you'd develop a lot of health problems, brittle bones, constant fatigue, etc. Taking external hormones may or may not cause sex drive after castration.

Even if your situation were viewed as socially acceptable, you still need to see a psych to talk about this. A psychiatrist believes that surgery is the correct treatment for a transsexual person, but that person needs to be confirmed as mentally-healthy and prepared because it's such a complex issue and a huge life event to receive major surgery. So even though you feel that this surgery is the right decision for you, it's irresponsible and dangerous to pursue that without a crapload of therapy beforehand. Presumably you've already been in therapy for anxiety, but have you discussed your sexuality and body issues with them?

I'm sorry that you're experiencing distress and it must feel traumatic for you. I don't think it's possible to receive the outcomes that you want. Perhaps you could consider chemical castration as one step closer to your ideal, even though you don't think it will be sufficient for you in the long-term.


----------



## kj87 (Sep 30, 2012)

Solomon's Tomb said:


> I don't want to engage in an experience that I find abhorrent. And I must remind everyone that this is not because of a religious thing-- I'm not religious in the slightest manner. I'm an existential nihilist. I was thrown into this universe without purpose only to have to forge my own meaning. This is part of that meaning. I need to know who I need to see and what I need to do to make this happen. If anyone can offer the names of doctors and offices and facilities that perform these kinds of procedures I will greatly appreciate it.


You need to see a psychiatrist. Sorry that's not what you wanted to hear.


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

You're trying to get rid of something that is in your mind, cutting off your balls and dick isn't going to solve it. I think there is seriously something wrong with you, mentally. It's like you like sex and masturbating, but you are soooooooooo ashamed of it that you want to get rid of it, hence the "punish" you keep saying. You seem like a very bitter man, who has no belief in anything at all. Just my thoughts, you have underlying problems you can't see.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I could say that there are some psychological issues that need to be addressed.
When they are, I would bet that this kind of decision would be reversed. You would not want to go through with it.


----------



## BladeRunnerB26354 (Apr 12, 2012)

Monroee said:


> You're honestly going to trust Mexico to cut off your junk? No offense against Mexico, but I'd stay in the US if possible to get the safest treatment. I think if you tried really hard you could find a doctor that would do it, it's really not that much different from transsexuals who want to cut off their junk, actually you're situation is less strange when comparing. BUT - with sex change, it's usually required that the person see a mental health professional for awhile to assess their mental state first. If you're confident that you're not mentally escaping from something than you shouldn't have any fears about seeing a MH professional, right?
> 
> My main curiosity is this though - why do you want to chop off your penis and then make a fake one? I don't know much about the male anatomy, but eliminating the testes should be enough to stop all sexual desire/stimulation, yes? What's the point in cutting off the penis? That has the potential to go wrong and I don't see the point.


I can understand wanting to be transgender and wanting to be a eunuch - some people choose to do that, but they have thorough psych evaluation over a long time first.

I have a friend who is Male to Female transgender and fully support her decision, so I'm not averse to controversial changes.

BUT to the OP - what has a psychiatrist said about this?

Have you tried chemical castration? That should completely negate all sex drive and ability to get erections.

Why not try chemical castration for a few years and see how you feel?

If after that and lots of psych support you want to be castrated, then that's your choice.

An artificial penis seems a completely illogical choice though - as in the quotes, if you're castrated, you won't be able to get erections anyway, you'll just have a penis for what you want it for - being more male and going to the bathroom.

^ Once castrated you'll have extremely low Testosterone levels, and many men struggle with erections just with sub par T levels, let alone negligible ones.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm willing to bet that something happened to this poor soul in his young life that he may or may not remember that makes him feel shame for having sexual feelings. 

If this is the case (I will not push you to reveal it) DO seek counseling. It CAN help. It helped me.


----------

